# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Vjeshte dhe Tinguj

## sirena_adria

_ Nje stine qe magjeps me peisazhet aq te bukura !  Nje pershendetje per te gjithe & urim per nje vjeshte te bukur !_

----------

bili99 (21-11-2017),*Neteorm* (12-10-2017)

----------


## Neteorm

Kjo i perket stines se dimrit, nje kenge e vjeter po shume e bukur..

----------

sirena_adria (14-10-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

.... _te ndodh te degjosh edhe hitin e veres se e has pabesueshmerisht bukur ne Çifteli ! Bravo! _

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bili99 (21-11-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_ Në parkun që mbuluan fletët 
Të dy ne ecim qetësisht, 
Pas shijes saj ka shtruar vjeshta 
Qilim të verdhë natyrisht. 

Dhe ndoshta si një ëndërr e zbehtë 
Ju fanit një muzg i vonë 
Ky park që kan' mbuluar fletët 
Ku pas kaq shekujsh ti po shkon. 

Nga vagabondët me cigare 
Ti mos u tremb e dashur kot 
Imazhin tënd as dinosaurët 
Shekuj më parë s'e shtypën dot. 

Që ti të vije kaq e bukur 
Me këta flokë, me këtë hap 
Toka të egrën klimë e zbuti 
Dhe akullnajat ktheu mbrapsht. 

Dhe s'kish se si të ndodhte ndryshe 
Të ndodhte ndryshe s'kish se si. 
U desh të zhdukeshin përbindshat 
Që te kjo botë të vije ti...
_
ISMAIL KADARE

http://www.lyrics.al/ismail-kadare/poezi-100016.php

----------

bili99 (31-10-2017),pranvera bica (16-10-2020)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

2053 (19-10-2017),bili99 (31-10-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Nuk kemi skena gjigande ...... por kemi zemra te zjarrta ! _ 




BRAVO !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

